# What happened to my post count?



## SolaScriptura (Mar 22, 2005)

Hey! No fair!
I should have over 900 posts... but as you can see, I've suddenly been robbed of almost 500 posts! Can I get some help here?


----------



## Me Died Blue (Mar 22, 2005)

It's happening with all of us. The Admins are (or at least Fred is) pruning some of the old, irrelevant, short and "Welcome" posts to get the database to a manageable size so we will be able to switch servers.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Mar 22, 2005)

So you're saying Ben had a ton of pointless posts?


----------



## fredtgreco (Mar 22, 2005)

No. The other thing that happened was the old Politics and News posts got killed. So Ben could have had posts there.

In the equation, it appeared that board smoothness and stability was more important than posts that are secondary to the purpose of the board.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Mar 22, 2005)

The smiles were because I was joking...just making sure that was understood.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Mar 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> The smiles were because I was joking...just making sure that was understood.



Don't worry about it... I was thinking the same thing!!!


----------

